# Delegate Compressor (Boneyard Edition)



## fig (May 5, 2021)

Wonderful pedal! I built it first with stock parts, and experimented just a wee.

I thought the BB-OPA2111KP was a bit quieter than the OPA2134PA.
I settled on 2 2N2222As and a TFK BC107B. This pedal is nearly dead quiet and can produce a very clean and compressed boost.
EDIT: I neglected to list the gain values...
2N222A x 2 hFE 155
BC107B hFE 305
Control over the nuances offer complex tones. Definitely a keeper! 

If you've seen any of my other build reports, you'll recognize my artistry in adorning the outers. If you haven't....gee thanks!


----------



## EGRENIER (May 5, 2021)

Nice work..

What I find interesting is that you didn`t bend the LDR to face the LED... Any special reason, people go as far as shrink wrapping the two together....


----------



## giovanni (May 5, 2021)

What transistors did you use?


----------



## fig (May 5, 2021)

EGRENIER said:


> Nice work..
> 
> What I find interesting is that you didn`t bend the LDR to face the LED... Any special reason, people go as far as shrink wrapping the two together....


Thank you! Since there is only one (bottom-facing) LED, there is no light interference with the cover on. Had I populated the optional LEDs, I would have definitely needed to isolate it.


----------



## fig (May 5, 2021)

giovanni said:


> What transistors did you use?


I used 2-2N2222As and a BC107B.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

Looks great!

Love how the input/output wires frame the PCB!

What does the grey square/diamond knob do?


----------



## fig (May 5, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Love how the input/output wires frame the PCB!
> 
> What does the grey square/diamond knob do?


Thanks ! That's Elmer photo-bombing again!


----------



## Gordo (May 6, 2021)

Oh man, those I/O wires are so color coordinated I didn't even see them on first look.  I like that!  Also like the use of angled header on the switch board.  Cool idea.  Which means I'm stealing this stuff


----------



## almondcity (May 6, 2021)

nice work, gonna be building one of these soon

did you use the standard predrilled enclosure from Tayda?


----------



## fig (May 6, 2021)

Gordo said:


> Which means I'm stealing this stuff


Thanks!
_"steal away now, steal away..."_
-Robert Plant


----------



## fig (May 6, 2021)

almondcity said:


> nice work, gonna be building one of these soon
> 
> did you use the standard predrilled enclosure from Tayda?


Thank you!
No, I usually drill myself because I sometimes make adjustments. Full enclosure-disclosure...I've mis-marked or mis-drilled a few times so I triple-check now


----------



## Zac Fact (Aug 19, 2022)

Heya Fig, do those transistors perform better on bass than the original config?


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

Zac Fact said:


> Heya Fig, do those transistors perform better on bass than the original config?


I have no idea. 🤷‍♂️ It’s never really come across my desk before.…so to speak. Is there a specific attribute of the transistor that would lead you to believe that?
I’m not a bass player, but I do have a bass and can try both ways, though I’m not sure my interpretation would be of any help.


----------

